# looking for a club in NC



## djak (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi All. I'm in the Greensboro-High Point area of North Carolina and would like to find a skeet or trap shooting club for my 15 yr old son. Does anyone know of any in these parts?

Thanks!


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Welcome from southeast Texas. Since I'm from TX, I can't help you much with your search. But, there are many members here from NC and may be able to help you out.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Welcome!

Can't help you with any personal recommendations as you're out of my area.

here is the NRA's list of NC ranges:
http://www.nrahq.org/shootingrange/findlocal.asp?State=NC


----------



## Brent05Redfire (May 22, 2009)

welcome to the forum. I enjoy skeet and 5-stand shooting too. but, I only started a couple of months ago. what a great stress relief.

see ya around.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

try Shanes sporting clays in Summerfield! Nice guy and a easy going style...


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

I have heard of "Walter's Five stand Range" in Albemarle. That would be a little over an hour away, pack a lunch!

YMMV

john


----------



## k4swb (Jul 11, 2009)

*Rcgc*



djak said:


> Hi All. I'm in the Greensboro-High Point area of North Carolina and would like to find a skeet or trap shooting club for my 15 yr old son. Does anyone know of any in these parts?
> 
> Thanks!


http://www.rockinghamcountygunclub.com/
Just east of Reidsville off of US 158.
Multiple skeet and trap fields, handgun facilities, 50 yard regulation rimfire range and 200 yard regulation bench rest range.
Excellent facilities.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

k4swb said:


> http://www.rockinghamcountygunclub.com/
> Just east of Reidsville off of US 158.
> Multiple skeet and trap fields, handgun facilities, 50 yard regulation rimfire range and 200 yard regulation bench rest range.
> Excellent facilities.


+1 :smt023


----------

